# Dominant



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I am trying to find out what happened to the ex Dover Harbour Board tug Dominant. I believe at one time she was laid up on the River Medina? Is she still there and has anyone got a picture?

Much obliged
Nigel Thornton


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nigel....this is the information I have, dont know if she returned to the UK after 1996.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com

----------------------------------------
DOMINANT
1958: Built by "P.K. Harris (Shipbuilders) Ltd" at Appledore (GBR) (YN 108)
1958 -xx/03: delivered to "Dover Harbour Board" at Dover (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Dover, ON300431, c/s MXXF)
1984: To "Frank Pearce (Tugs) Ltd" at Poole (GBR)
1984: To "OTC - Oil Transport Co SA" at Santa Domingo (DOM), renamed OTC KENNETH
(PAN flag, regd Panama, ON 10831-PEXT, c/s HO4065, 154 GRT)
199x: (DOM flag, regd Santo Domingo, ON R-008-SDG)
1996: still in LR, later fate unknown


*


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Brilliant!

You're a star!

Rgds
Nigel T




Riverman said:


> *Nigel....this is the information I have, dont know if she returned to the UK after 1996.
> 
> Riverman
> 
> ...


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

*Her sister DILIGENT?*

Hello again,

Do you have the same sort of info' for her sister DILIGENT?

Here's hoping
Nigel Thornton




Riverman said:


> *Nigel....this is the information I have, dont know if she returned to the UK after 1996.
> 
> Riverman
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

nevillethorndike said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Do you have the same sort of info' for her sister DILIGENT?
> 
> ...


Is this the info you are looking for.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com

------------------------------------------

(sisterships: DILIGENT, DOMINANT)
Registered: LR60-61:58574
IMO 5090012 /(GBR)ON 185700
161 GRT, L30,20m(26,83), B7,60m, D3,302m(3,81) (99'2"(88'0")x24'11"x10'10"(12'6"))
2 scr, 2x diesel 4tew 8cyl Lister-Blackstone, 1040bhp-902kW, sp 12,5kn

DILIGENT
1957: Built by "P.K. Harris & Sons Ltd" at Appledore (GBR) (YN 107)
1957 -xx/12: delivered to "Dover Harbour Board" at Dover (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Dover, ON 185700, c/s MXXG)
1984: To "Frank Pearce (Tugs) Ltd" at Poole (GBR)
1984: To "S. & H. Towage" (fifi added)
1989: To "Les Remorquages Sorel Inc", mng "Les Services Maritimes Genco Ltee" at Sorel, PQ (CAN), renamed OMNI ST-LAURENT
(CAN flag, regd Sorel, ON 185700, c/s VOPN, 161 GRT, 30 NRT)
2002: To "Ocean Groupe" at Quebec (CAN)
2005: still in service

------------------------------------------------


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

What can I say?

Thanks very much. 


Rgds
Nigel T




Riverman said:


> Is this the info you are looking for.
> 
> Riverman
> 
> ...


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

*Delphinus?*

Back AGAIN!!!

Dare I say DELPHINUS????????

Rgds
Nigel T




Riverman said:


> Is this the info you are looking for.
> 
> Riverman
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

nevillethorndike said:


> Back AGAIN!!!
> 
> Dare I say DELPHINUS????????
> 
> ...


Nigel I have not seen a picture of this tug, do you have one?

-----------------------------

Tug/Tender
178 GRT, L29,11m, B7,68m, D2,79m
2 scr, 2x diesel 4tew 6cyl Glenifer, 240bhp total

DELPHINUS
1957: Built by "P.K. Harris & Sons Ltd" at Appledore (YN 106)
1957: delivered to "DHB - Dover Harbour Board" at Dover
1967: To "Marine Transport Services Ltd" at Cork
1969: To "Tayfun Shipping Co Ltd" at Famagusta
1975: mng "Orphanides & Murat" at Limassol
1986 -xx/01: stranded

-------------------------
Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

*Delphinus*

Brilliant!

Yes, I do have one and will post a pic as soon as!

Rgds
Nigel T



Riverman said:


> Nigel I have not seen a picture of this tug, do you have one?
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## FOUFOU (Aug 1, 2005)

I have managed to find a couple of old photos of the Dominant and Diligent they are not very good but better than nothing. The Delphinius was a 2 deck tender going out to small cruise ships anchoring in the harbour .
regards Pat.


----------

